# do albino and lutino tiel babies featherup slower than their grey counterparts?



## Amyy (Apr 23, 2011)

i have seen a few pictures on google of albino and grey babies and observed that the grey babies always have more feathers on their body than the albino and lutino babies...
so do they take more time to featherup completely?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Not that I've noticed from my experience....what you're probably seeing is babies from the same clutch. Older babies will feather up faster than younger babies, so if the lutinos/wf lutinos are younger that's why they aren't as feathered as their grey counterparts.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Lutinos take longer to look well-feathered on their heads. I haven't noticed any issues with the rest of the body.


----------



## Oni (Feb 20, 2012)

Rooh is hitting 3months old and has a massive bald head and small patch on the chest. She's a whitefaced lutino.

Sent from my SK17i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> Rooh is hitting 3months old and has a massive bald head and small patch on the chest. She's a whitefaced lutino.


If no one is plucking her, it's likely that this is genetic baldness. Lutinos are more prone to it than other mutations. My Snowy has a fair-sized bald spot behind her crest.


----------



## Amyy (Apr 23, 2011)

ok ..... thankyou for clearing that up


----------



## flippityjib (Dec 13, 2012)

Do they keep their bald spot?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Oni (Feb 20, 2012)

To be honest we are starting to think she's a runt and very sensative. She also suffers dry skin and is easily irritated by dust in the food bowl and gets feathers stuck up her nose when preening. She is feathering up but VERY slowly. She still has the gawky chick face, big beak and everything.


Sent from my SK17i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Oni (Feb 20, 2012)

flippityjib said:


> Do they keep their bald spot?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


If it's due to a genetic fault - which is well noted in these mutations, then yes it's for life.

If it's just been plucked it will grow back within a month or two like my old lutino female I had abroad.


Sent from my SK17i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> To be honest we are starting to think she's a runt and very sensative.


It sounds like she might be stunted. There's some talk about stunting in the sticky thread at http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=27514


----------



## Oni (Feb 20, 2012)

Interesting, I know she was being weaned by hand in store but don't know about before that. Her clutch mate looked the same at 6weeks old but by 7weeks was feathering up a lot faster. She definitely has a baby face with typical lack of thick feathers and dry skin but I wouldn't say it's red. She has been eating well since she got here but can't crack a sunflower seed open. To be fair we have had her barely a month. She was a good weight when we checked her but I changed her food mix this week and she seems to prefer it for sure! Tiel seed minus sunflower, sprinkle of canary mixed seed and lentils, smallest size pretty bird pellets and a sprinkle of dried egg food. I wont post more on this thread for fear of being told off for hijacking!


Sent from my SK17i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

If you like, you can start your own thread including some pictures so we can try to figure out what's going on.


----------

